# caring for Tadpoles??



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi guys/girls.
After some info on prime temperatures for keeping tadpoles.....
I caught about 150 of them before i bombed mums pool!!
Thanks in advance for the info!
Cheers, Daniel


----------



## garycahill (Jan 7, 2010)

It depends on the species tha you have, what are they?


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 7, 2010)

im pretty sure they are these.....
ID please???


----------



## garycahill (Jan 7, 2010)

Blue Mountain Tree Frogs??? Not 100% sure
18 to 22 degrees


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 7, 2010)

They look like Blue mountains tree frogs, they are common around the penrith area, particularly at the base of the mountain


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 7, 2010)

There everywhere here!! i googled the blue mountains tree frog but i couldnt find any that looked the same but then again with frogs there colours vary so much!
Heres a pic of how many i have lmao



Geckoman123 said:


> They look like Blue mountains tree frogs, they are common around the penrith area, particularly at the base of the mountain


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 7, 2010)

On closer inspection im thinking 
*Litoria verreauxi* 
Verreaux's Tree Frog
Frogs of Australia > New South Wales > The frogs of Blue Mountains


----------



## aurea23 (Jan 8, 2010)

If you freeze the lettuce and then feed it , it breaks down better for the tadpoles...

FResh lettuce is no where as good

cheers
Michael


----------



## garycahill (Jan 8, 2010)

Daniel_Penrith said:


> There everywhere here!! i googled the blue mountains tree frog but i couldnt find any that looked the same but then again with frogs there colours vary so much!
> Heres a pic of how many i have lmao


 
Had 900 morph out of a 4 foot tank before.
Sort of like a can of sardines.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 8, 2010)

its Litoria dentata ma nigga,other wise known as the bleating tree frog


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 8, 2010)

there call is quite loud and annnoying lol


----------



## cris (Jan 8, 2010)

You are lucky it isnt a garden skink or some sort of common snake, you would have got flamed for poaching and raping the native fauna :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 8, 2010)

Your actually allowed to collect taddies in NSW as long as u release them once they morph


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 8, 2010)

Give them a large volume of water and feed them small amounts of frozen lettuce. You can put a small fishtank filter but you really need to remove nitrogeneous waste. Just changing the water will do the trick but make sure it's rainwater or aged water. Tap water will have chlorine in it. You can sit a container of water out in the sun for a day to fix the chlorine. Don't worry about heating the water. They're local. 

Ol' Pimpy is right, Litoria dentata. 


-H


----------



## chondrogreen (Jan 8, 2010)

I had hundreds for months but they wouldn't morph.
Did a bit of research and read that they release chemicals that stop then from morphing when over crowded etc and regular water changes are needed. I did a water change without using chlorine/chloramine remover and within an hr all were dead 

I was spewing


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for that Neph will def add a filter!
I boiled the lettuce, i didnt know anything about frozen lettuce so i will change to that 


Nephrurus said:


> Give them a large volume of water and feed them small amounts of frozen lettuce. You can put a small fishtank filter but you really need to remove nitrogeneous waste. Just changing the water will do the trick but make sure it's rainwater or aged water. Tap water will have chlorine in it. You can sit a container of water out in the sun for a day to fix the chlorine. Don't worry about heating the water. They're local.
> 
> Ol' Pimpy is right, Litoria dentata.
> 
> ...


 
Pimp they are definately loud as!!


----------

